# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Picking a spell Jammer for an open world adventure

## Stormwolf69

Well, I am thinking of doing an open-world 3.5/pathfinder game in the new year and I am also considering giving my players a Spell Jammer to act as their mobile base. with the starting level being level 7. But what would be the best spell jammer to do this a turtle ship or should I just give them a limit in money and let them argue over that one themselves?

----------


## pabelfly

> But what would be the best spell jammer to do this a turtle ship or should I just give them a limit in money and let them argue over that one themselves?


Unless you have plot-related reasons to give them a specific spelljammer, let them figure out what spelljammer they want for themselves, maybe giving them a short list with various spelljammer options and the pros and cons of each.

----------


## Paragon

I used the Neogi adventure in Lords of Madness to introduce the Spell Jammer my players are currently using. I homebrewed that lifejammer healm to required "health drain" which is basically HP you can only regain at 1/night of full rest. The workaround is either having people to do it in your stead or have an undead do it. I took out the "space cruise" speed out of the equation.

That's about it. Now one of them is a lich and they can use it at will ^^

----------


## Quertus

> I used the Neogi adventure in Lords of Madness to introduce the Spell Jammer my players are currently using. I homebrewed that lifejammer healm to required "health drain" which is basically HP you can only regain at 1/night of full rest. The workaround is either having people to do it in your stead or have an undead do it. I took out the "space cruise" speed out of the equation.
> 
> That's about it. Now one of them is a lich and they can use it at will ^^


Im feeling dumb here - why would being Undead allow the ship to move for free?

I mean speaking in ignorance, I could understand Undead being like putting all the batteries in backwards from the instructions (it works just fine, IME, and, #LifeHack, can give new life to dead batteries), and thus the continual healing aura of a Lich could power a ship indefinitely, but why wouldnt a normal undead suffer as much wear and tear as a normal life form from acting as the ships battery?

----------


## Paragon

I didn't go further than Drain immunity ^^ 
I could see how it doesn't work in many ways but they bought it and we're having fun with this ruling so I'm going with the flow haha

----------


## Batcathat

> But what would be the best spell jammer to do this a turtle ship or should I just give them a limit in money and let them argue over that one themselves?


At the risk of not being very helpful, you're probably the best person to answer the last question, since it comes down to what sort of players you have. Personally, I love stuff like that (designing/picking vehicles or bases or whatever), but some people would probably just find it boring. Of course, if you're unsure what kind of players you're dealing with, you could always cover your bases and give them the choice between ship X and Y amount of money.

----------


## Quertus

> At the risk of not being very helpful, you're probably the best person to answer the last question, since it comes down to what sort of players you have. Personally, I love stuff like that (designing/picking vehicles or bases or whatever), but some people would probably just find it boring. Of course, if you're unsure what kind of players you're dealing with, you could always cover your bases and give them the choice between ship X and Y amount of money.


Pretty much this. Put another way, some people hate picking Fighter and losing the game at character creation; other people hate the GM picking Fighter for me and making me lose the game at character creation.

For a ship, theres good reasons to go either way. If the away team just died, and Im taking over the Enterprise, my ship is chosen for me; if Im building the first ship from scratch, its gonna be built my way. If none of those apply, then make it a conversation, where they had Y money, and could go with the default of buying X ship and having Z left over, or could spend that money differently.

----------

